# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Chương trình Royal Holloway du hoc Singapore, tại học viện Kaplan University of London

## tddhcm148

Chương trình Royal Holloway du học Singapore, tại học viện Kaplan University of London
Tham khảo thêm thông tin chi tiết tại link bên dưới nhé!
http://duhocsingapore.net/du-hoc-sin...6eHHSv7WE51ay8Chuong trinh Royal Holloway du hoc Singapore, tai hoc vien Kaplan University of London

Singapore hiện nay đang dần sự thu hút nhiều du học sinh đến nước này mỗi năm và nơi đây cũng dần trở thành ưa thích ưu tiên cho du học sinh Việt không chỉ vì khoảng cách địa lý, tài chính du học thích hợp mà còn do tên tuổi giáo dục  và văn bằng có Kinh nghiệm: quý giá học viên quốc tế. Và chương trình học Royal Holloway, University of London của Anh Quốc tại Kaplan là một trong những chương trình học được bạn học sinh sinh viên thích nhất khi du học tại trường. Và hôm nay công ty hỗ trợ du học Tân Đại Dương muốn  Giới thiệu chung  về chủ đề *“Chương trình Royal Holloway du học Singapore, tại học viện Kaplan University of London”*.
*Chương trình Royal Holloway du học Singapore, tại học viện Kaplan University of London*
Các ngành huấn luyện : Kinh doanh và Quản trị, Quản lí với Kế toán, Quản lí với Kinh doanh quốc tế, Quản Lí với Marketing
•	Thời gian học: 18 tháng
•	Tổng học phí: S$ 31,950.20
•	Nhập học: Tháng 5, 11
*Những thành tựu của Royal Holloway, University of London trong những năm qua:*
•	Royal Holloway, University of London (RHUL) là 1 trong 19 trường thành viên của hệ thống University of London
•	Thành viên của Hiệp hội các trường đào tạo Kinh doanh Anh Quốc – Chartered Association of Business Schools (CABS)
•	Thành viên của The Academy of Business in Society (ABIS)
•	Xếp hạng 4 tại Anh về Marketing (The Complete University Guide 2017)
•	Xếp hạng 27 tại Anh (Times Higher Education World University Rankings 2016/17)
•	Xếp hạng 173 trên thế giới (Times Higher Education World University Rankings 2016/17)
Để biết thêm chi tiết về *“Chương trình Royal Holloway du hoc Singapore, tại học viện Kaplan University of London”*, hãy truy cập ngay fanpage *Du hoc Tan Dai Duong [replacer_a]* hoặc điện thoại *02838484879* vào giờ hành chính các bạn nhé.
Hãy tham dự ngay “Tuần tham vấn du học Singapore tại Học viện Kaplan: Nhận ngay học bổng lên đến 40% học phí”
*Thời gian:* Từ thứ Hai – thứ Sáu (Ngày 09/09 đến 13/09/2019, Sáng 9:00 – 11:00 và chiều 15:00 – 17:00)
*Địa điểm:* Văn phòng công ty Tân Đại Dương – 148/1 Trần Quang Khải, Phường Tân Định, Quận 1, Tp. HCM
*Đăng ký ngay:* 02838484879 – 0989006890 – 0365157271
*Website:*  – https://www.facebook.com/DuHocQuocTeTanDaiDuong/
Xem chi tiết tại: *Tuần tham vấn du học Singapore tại Học viện Kaplan: Nhận ngay học bổng lên đến 40% học phí*
*Đôi nét tổng quan về Học viện Kaplan, Singapore*
các bạn sinh viên Kaplan, Singapore là một trong những tập đoàn dạy học tốt với các cơ sở học tập tại nhiều nước trên toàn thế giới. Hằng năm, Học viện đón nhận hơn 1 triệu Các em sinh viên quốc tế theo học riêng khu học xá tại Singapore với những thành tích danh tiếng đạt được trong quy trình dạy học , Học viện Kaplan vinh hạnh mà được sự chú ý và nhận các danh hiệu đặc biệt và danh giá nhất như:
•	Chứng nhận Edutrust 4 năm
•	Top 3 trường tư thục tốt nhất tại Singapore (Theo AsiaOne People’s Choice Award 2009 – 2016)
•	TED Awards 2016 – Học viện tư thục dạy học tốt nhất các chuyên ngành về Quản trị Kinh doanh, Marketing, Truyền thông và Media, Khoa học máy tính, Công nghệ Thông tin
•	Trường được yêu thích nhất tại Singapore và xếp hạng nhất về dạy học  các chương trình giải thưởng nổi bật nhất, cao đẳng, đại học và sau đại học (Theo bảng xếp hạng Job Central Learning Ranking and Survey từ năm 2012 – 2014)
Năm 2018, Kaplan tiếp tục vinh dự nhận được những giải thưởng tại JobsCentral Learning and Education Development Awards với những hạng mục như sau:
•	Nhà cung cấp tốt nhất ngành Khoa học máy tính & IT và Quản lý tài chính;
•	Tổ chức giảng dạy  tư nhân bậc nhất các ngành Kế toán, Tài chính và Ngân hàng, Quản trị Kinh doanh, Truyền thông và Media, Khoa học máy tính & IT, Luật, Sales & Tiếp thị cùng Khoa học Xã hội.
•	Bên cạnh đó, Kaplan cũng được xướng tên trong các danh hiệu tại RM Asia Reader’s Choice Awards 2018 với các hạng mục như
•	Top 1 nhà đáp ứng đào tạo doanh nghiệp tốt nhất
•	Top 1 nhà cung ứng đào tạo  Sales & Tiếp thị tốt nhất
Nhằm nâng cao uy tín đào tạo  cũng như giá trị chứng chỉ nên Học viện Kaplan đã thiết lập mối quan hệ hợp tác với trường Royal Holloway, University of London. Khi đó, sinh viên khi học Chương trình này tại trường sẽ được trải nghiệm Lớp học dạy học theo tiêu chuẩn của Anh Quốc với bằng cấp hoàn toàn giống với việc học tập tại chính campus của trường.

*Xem thêm thông tin chi tiết các khóa học của trường tại:* Du học Singapore tại trường Kaplan

----------

